# Lightning Project



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

well last year a group of fish enthusiast in papua new guinea (PNG) found a highly rare but naturally occurring maroon clownfish with striking patterns resembling lightning across its body. i found out about this a few months ago and am totally in love with this fish. the deep maroon colour with the bright white patterns is very captivating and sexy.

luckily they captured one of these clownfish and have sold it to an experienced breeder who will attempt to captive breed it and create more of these fantastic looking fish for more of us to enjoy. i have been following the progress. thought some of the guys on here would be interested

here is the website where the guy trying to breed it is updating the progress. unfortunately there has been a minor set back but the new home to house the male lightning clownfish with a regular maroon clown is pretty much ready. i hope everything goes well and we get some babies out of this project.
LINK

scroll down for previous updates

if you want to see pictures of the clownfish click this LINK and scroll down. couple of videos too


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

That's a really cool looking fish. Hopefully he can be successful and bring that color pattern to us hobbyist.


----------

